# New Comic: "My Pet Girlfriend II" *NSFW*



## Jitensha (Jul 4, 2011)

Just finishing making the exciting conclusion to My Pet Girlfriend (^^) If you're interested in looking, please note the link is NSFW. 

http://bustyjapaneseschoolgirls.com/jitensha/MPGF2ad.jpg

Currently the comic is up on my e-junkie's store (http://www.e-junkie.com/jitensha) and will be up on the process store tonight.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 4, 2011)

Soooooooo your store sells pornographic comics of intellectual properties (i.e. Bleach and Poke'mon) you don't have the rights to.  Classy.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 4, 2011)

Let's not.


----------



## Jitensha (Jul 4, 2011)

This post is supposed to be an announcement for my new comic, not about parody comics. These characters are all original. I'm not here to argue you with, I'm a more than full time comic artist, and I'm just trying to provide for my family since my husband had to cut on work hours to go back to school, so sorry that I'm here 'defending' myself. By the way, the comics you're talking about are parody comics....google 'doujinshi' this is common practice amongst artist in Japan. I in no way shape or form try and take credit for the characters in those comics, I say so in the comic itself. Also, I haven't made a parody comic in almost a year. Those pokemon comics are from 2009.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh boy, this again.

Did you not get the hint the last time? Every last post you have made on here is flogging your crap. You don't contribute, you don't interact, you just drop in, tell us to buy your fetish crap then fuck off again until you have your next bunch of rubbish ready to flog.

Nobody here cares.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Oh boy, this again.
> 
> Did you not get the hint the last time? Every last post you have made on here is flogging your crap. You don't contribute, you don't interact, you just drop in, tell us to buy your fetish crap then fuck off again until you have your next bunch of rubbish ready to flog.
> 
> Nobody here cares.


 
While that may be, he/she isn't really disrupting anything. The only thing people are accomplishing by flaming it is bumping the thread up in the list instead of just letting it drift away. Ignoring it instead is better for pretty much everyone.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> While that may be, he/she isn't really disrupting anything. The only thing people are accomplishing by flaming it is bumping the thread up in the list instead of just letting it drift away. Ignoring it instead is better for pretty much everyone.


 
But maybe if the "artist" understands how little we care, it will stop her from posting more of this crap in future.


----------



## Jitensha (Jul 4, 2011)

Obviously some people care because I'm getting sales, enough sales to cover my bills, so I have to disagree with you. If you don't like my comics, all the power to you, but to say I don't deserve to post here is dumb. I'm not braking any rules, and I'm not bothering anyone. My username and the title of the thread are clearly posted, if you don't like me, or NSFW comics, then why bother to come in here? To troll?...nice.

As Aden said, if you don't like my stuff, no need to keep bumping it. It's here for those who want to see it, and if you don't want to, ignore it. Simple as that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 4, 2011)

Bustyjapaneseschoolgirls.com


----------



## anero (Jul 5, 2011)

I am literally confused.


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Bustyjapaneseschoolgirls.com


 
The web address alone makes me want to start up all my anti-malware programs.


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 5, 2011)

Jitensha said:


> I'm not braking any rules, and I'm not bothering anyone.



Actually you are.

"_There are times in which a user may end up engaging in behavior that   leads to an automatic suspension or infraction. This includes but is  not  limited to the following:_ 
Advertisements,  except for commission  offers for visual or written art, fursuits, or  for flash games or  various furry fandom-related websites placed in the  proper subforums  (e.g. The Black Market)"

That's in the forum rules. Don't advertise here.


----------



## Jitensha (Jul 5, 2011)

The server space was donated to me...so unfortunately I didn't have much of a choice. It was free, no ads, unlimited, etc, and it runs my site, which thank god is covered by a domain name I bought so you don't have to see the bustyjapaneseschoolgirls

Secondly, if this belongs in the blackmarket, can I have it moved by a mod please? I didn't post it here with intent to break a rule.

Lastly, you guys are seriously being jerks. I had to check the URL again to make sure I wasn't on 4chan. I'm sticking by what I said earlier, if you don't like what I'm posting, or if you don't like me, don't waste your time 1) bumping my thread and giving me more attention and 2) replying asshole unrelated to the topic comments to me, because then you are obviously trollin'.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't want people to comment on your comic don't post it on a public forum.  Simple as that.  There are other, much better ways to advertize.  We don't like any one that just uses this forum as a way to peddle whatever it is they are selling.  This is a community where people interact with each other.  You don't give a damn about interacting with us, hell you are down right belligerent, you just want us to buy your shit.  Perhaps you should lurk a bit more before posting on a forum.  Had you done so perhaps you have a much better idea what to expect around here. But you didn't because that'd just be too much darn work and like I said before you don't care about this community you just want our money. 



Jitensha said:


> This post is supposed to be an announcement for my new comic, not about parody comics. These characters are all original. I'm not here to argue you with, I'm a more than full time comic artist, and I'm just trying to provide for my family since my husband had to cut on work hours to go back to school, so sorry that I'm here 'defending' myself. By the way, the comics you're talking about are parody comics....google 'doujinshi' this is common practice amongst artist in Japan. I in no way shape or form try and take credit for the characters in those comics, I say so in the comic itself. Also, I haven't made a parody comic in almost a year. Those pokemon comics are from 2009.


 
I find it interesting that I called what you were doing "classy" and you got WAY defensive.  I didn't call it illegal and yet you jump to defend it's legality.  I didn't say what you where doing was wrong and yet you try to legitimize it saying by saying you are doing it for your family.  Honestly this tells me me more about how you really feel about what you are doing then anything else.


----------



## Jitensha (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sorry if I was 'assuming'. I'm always on the defense, I been so for years because of pirating. So again, my bad if I was jumping the gun, I thought you were implying I was doing something illegal.

And secondly, I do care about the community, though lines are often blurred as to where the boundaries lay. I for one and more into Transformations and anthros over PG furry stuff, so that's where in the community I am more prominent in. That's just me. I've been coming here because the guy who runs the store where I sell my stuff suggested I make an announcement. I'm not here to 'win' you over, especially not with 8 posts, I'm here to let you know that I made a comic, it might interest you or it might not, you do what you want afterwards with that information.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll try to be nice about this. 

Imagine if you have a large group of friends (or acquaintances, at the very least), and you all hang out and talk and get to know each other every day. You interact together, you have conversation, and you share knowledge. Now, each friend has their own business. Coffee shop, Thrift Store, etc. Occasionally your friends might say, "Hey, you should come in and try this new product I got." Now nobody here is rich, so the friend's within the group have no qualms about paying. 

Now imagine if you had another 'friend' who drops in once a month to hang out, only he never hangs out. He just tries to sell you a car every time you all start hanging out. 

How would you feel? Yeah, technically it's not against the rules, but it doesn't make it right. 

Also, calling us trolls and comparing us to 4Chan is _not_ gaining you any brownie points here, not by a long shot. If you'd lurked a bit more, you might find that we're not exactly the run-of-the-mill porn loving murrsonas. But more so, you would have discovered that most of us don't exactly fall within the demographic of your comic. 

But anyhow, good luck, and if you really want to get some attention, try paying for an Ad on main site FA.


----------



## Jitensha (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Coyote, I appreciate you at least being gentle. I totally 100% get where you're coming from, and in no way am I here to expect anyone to buy from me. I was forwarded here by my boss, I wasn't trying to gain your loyalty or anything like that, I know I haven't been around. I don't know if the black market would be more suitable for this, as I asked a mod to move it there if it was a better idea. My assumption from this comics section was to just post about comics for sale, finds, drawings, etc, so I thought this thread was appropriate, even if I didn't have a high post count. But I totally get what you mean, I would feel off put as well if it happened in one of the forums I most frequent. 
I'm not trying to gain any brownie points, or befriend anyone, it's clear from my posting I've been coming here (at least to the forums) for posting threads on my comics. Not that I thought millions of people would be flocking to go buy it, but it might interest a few, and they could look into it more if they were interested. I'm not making multiple posts on the subject, I'm not nagging on you all to buy it, I'm not doing anything to force my drawings or comics on you. I don't know why I have to get such a recoil, as if you all invited me into your house and I destroyed everything in it. I'm just kind of upset that people have been kind of mean to me, and not on this thread, but in other threads too. I understand how you all feel, I just wish people in general didn't go out of their way to be rude to me. Literally the only person who has fully understood that and stood up for me on this board was Grimfang. Again, completely understand and agree with you, but is all this hoopla necessary??


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 5, 2011)

You started it, to be quite frank. The first person to over react and start ranting was you, at that point you set the tone for the whole thread.  As I said before if you don't want people to comment on your comic don't post it on a public forum. Tell your boss that your time would be better spent playing around with project wonderful or something.

Oh and Aden stood up for you on this thread.  So I wouldn't say that Grimfang is the only one.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 22, 2011)

Plenty of people advertise their comics here. =\


----------



## Taralack (Jul 22, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Plenty of people advertise their comics here. =\


But not with the intention of selling.


----------

